# Atlas 918 For Sale In Az



## brav65 (Sep 15, 2015)

saw this listing and thought somebody may be interested.   Looks pretty good.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/tls/5221826678.html


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 15, 2015)

That is an oldie. But I don't think the light switch is stock.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 15, 2015)

No, of course the power switch isn't original.  And it isn't a 918, either.  It's a 936.  The 918 has a conventional countershaft.  This one is a Compound Drive.  Both models are 9x18's.  The 918 Utility Lathe was named after swing by C-C.  The 936 through 954 were named after swing by bed length. which was common Atlas practice  except for the 918 until 1938 when the 10F came out.


----------

